

Architecture of FPGAs and CPLDs: A Tutorial [pdf] - liyanage
http://www.eecg.toronto.edu/~jayar/pubs/brown/survey.pdf

======
liyanage
I had bought an inexpensive FPGA board to play around with programmable logic
and then later learned about CPLDs (from a bigmessowires project report at
[http://www.bigmessowires.com/68-katy/](http://www.bigmessowires.com/68-katy/)),
which seemed a better, cheaper fit for what I want to do.

I wanted to know more about the background and history of these programmable
logic technologies and this tutorial was fantastic, so I posted it here.

Hackaday also has some great articles and tutorials on this topic:
[http://hackaday.com/2008/12/11/how-to-programmable-logic-
dev...](http://hackaday.com/2008/12/11/how-to-programmable-logic-devices-
cpld/), [http://hackaday.com/2014/04/06/cpld-tutorial-learn-
programma...](http://hackaday.com/2014/04/06/cpld-tutorial-learn-programmable-
logic-the-easy-way/)

------
kam
[1996] according to
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.34.9...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.34.9309)

